# Tires On New Outback's



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I know there has been alot of discussion on the tires that come on the new Outback's, but.







A friend of mine,"ee4308", Outback, which was produced in Aug 06, came with Nanco tires. My Outback, which was produced in Oct 06, came with Duro tires. I asked my tire man, which I have been doing business with for years and trust him, about them and he told me he didn't know much about them.







I would like to know if anybody has heard anything or knows anything about Duro tires.







Thanks for any info

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My 04 26rs had the Duro tires and my 05 27rsds has the Nanco tires. I put thousands of miles on both trailers without any problems with the tires. That said I also think both brands are cheap and undersized.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our 21RS has duro's on it. They've held up like John's for thousands of miles. Next set will be goodyear ST radials though.

Mike


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

John and Mike,

Thanks for the info. I feel better now.







When they need replacing I will be going to a good name brand.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm not sure the brand of tires on ours but what ply/load range are you buying when you replace C,D,E I know weight is a big issue on this question? Also since we're on the topic, I've been told that you should replace your tires every 4-5 years even if there is good tread left true or not?

Thanks.
Bill.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I do beleive that load "C" tires come with the new Ouback's. When I replace I will be going to load "D" tires. I thinks load C tires are rated around 1600 lbs per tire and load D tires are rated around 2300 lbs per tire.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Duros on my 2005. So far, so good. Last trip of the season this weekend, knock on wood.....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I was thinking D or E for our 26RS 6500-7000 guess weight. E's 10 ply should be rated 3500 but I'm not sure if the wheel will handle the tire pressure, 85psi. I'm sure E's are overkill but I've ran many D's on different trucks and never had good luck with tread life.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not sure if you'll find D's or E's on 14" rims. You may have to upgrade your wheels to 15"'s. Do a forum search or two to see what you can find. There were quite a few threads about a year or so ago on the topic of tires, load ranges, and wheel sizes.

For the record, my '04 26RS has Duro's on it, and I've had no problems with about 8000 miles on them.

Tim


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Load range C Duros on mine. Tire wear is great but I do have cracking on the sun side. Have started covering them and keep them sprayed with Armor All. No other issues except curb rash on one from the Blue Ridge parkway. Had to replace it with the spare. The curbs are very rough and it destroyed the tire and ground the rim up too. Some of the overlooks and parks are not Rv friendly. They should post it I think.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Also since we're on the topic, I've been told that you should replace your tires every 4-5 years even if there is good tread left true or not?


I've read the same thing. I will be replacing ours after 5 years or if dryrot starts to show up regardless of the tread.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim is correct. You will not - or at least have a very hard time finding - 14" tires with a load rating above 'C'. When we switched to 'D' rated rubber, we had to go to 15", which of course means new wheels as well.

This plus sizing is going to require 'flipping the axles' as well for clearance. I have been OK so far, but one big bump and I'm afraid the tires are going to go right through the floor of the slide!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Tim is correct. You will not - or at least have a very hard time finding - 14" tires with a load rating above 'C'. When we switched to 'D' rated rubber, we had to go to 15", which of course means new wheels as well.
> 
> This plus sizing is going to require 'flipping the axles' as well for clearance. I have been OK so far, but one big bump and I'm afraid the tires are going to go right through the floor of the slide!
> 
> ...


Could'nt you find a comparable size to the 14" diameter? Going to a 15" wheel doesn't necessarily mean the OD has to change does it?/

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

In trailer tires you don't have the wide variety of profiles available for cars and trucks. It is pretty limited, actually.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Steve,
> 
> In trailer tires you don't have the wide variety of profiles available for cars and trucks. It is pretty limited, actually.
> 
> ...


Gotcha









I really haven't looked into trailer tires all that much.
Thanks!!

Steve


----------

